# florida adverse possession form



## marc (Sep 29, 2011)

ok so i heard about the story where the guy filed for adverse possession of a 300,000 dollar house in texas. well i looked up the forms for florida and found it here http://dor.myflorida.com/dor/forms/2010/dr452.pdf does anyone know anything about where to bring this form too and if i do fill it out and bring it to the right place will i have all legal rights to be there since i filed a claim for the house? i know ill have to change the locks and everything but will this paper be enough to stay there without any utility bills or anything else with my name on and the address?


----------

